# Neighbours Rabbit advise please



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

I feel really sick I offered to look after neighbours rabbit while they were away first day was last Sunday when I went the poor rabbits cage was filthy and it took me an hour to clean it scrubbed it out with disinfectant and brought new bedding poor thing was living on wet sawdust.Well today I"ve been round and it has maggots on it"s back end I"ve cleaned it but am worried I know this sounds stupid but scared incase they have crawled inside him should I take him to the vets.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Yes, he has fly strike, brought on by the dirty cage, poor bun


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

He needs to go to the vet *NOW*!!!!!!!!!!

He has flystrike!! x


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> He needs to go to the vet *NOW*!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> He has flystrike!! x


Thanks have just phoned and taking him straight down.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Well done for being a great neighbour  Good luck with bun. Maybe they will let you keep bun 

*Heidi*


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

suewhite said:


> Thanks have just phoned and taking him straight down.


Well done!  keep us up to date x


----------



## Jay-Nitro (Jan 22, 2010)

some people have no idea at all about rabbits.

i didnt have a clue, it was my mrs that wanted one, which then ended up two! but being an animal lover i did alot of reading up on the net about them and was suprised at the things they need etc not to mention their personalitys (i thought, just daft rabbits) how wrong I was!!! but i am a total soft arse when it comes to animals, i think if you take on a pet its your duty to look after and understand its needs as best as poss.....because it cant tell you itself!!!


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> Well done!  keep us up to date x


Just got back and they have kept him in as vet said he was full of them,I did phone the owners and they said to have him PTS as was"nt prepared for big vet bill,but he is only 6 months old he only had a tiny hutch never came out,brought on a whim from Pet at Home,vet is not sure if he will pull through I know I should have done what the owner said but I could"nt


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

suewhite said:


> Just got back and they have kept him in as vet said he was full of them,I did phone the owners and they said to have him PTS as was"nt prepared for big vet bill,but he is only 6 months old he only had a tiny hutch never came out,brought on a whim from Pet at Home,vet is not sure if he will pull through I know I should have done what the owner said but I could"nt




You did right not to have him PTS! Your neighbours are horrible people if they said that! Any little rabbit can pull through, they just need the right care! Youve done the right thing not doing what they said! Are you going to pay the bill and keep the rabbit? x


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> You did right not to have him PTS! Your neighbours are horrible people if they said that! Any little rabbit can pull through, they just need the right care! Youve done the right thing not doing what they said! Are you going to pay the bill and keep the rabbit? x


Yes I will pay the bill as I did"nt do what I was told to dobut I will charge them for the vets consultation,if he pulls through I have a friend who takes in rabbits so he will go there.I am going to tell a lie to my neighbours and say I was told to burn the hutch and get my OH to burn it might stop them getting another rabbitx


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

suewhite said:


> Just got back and they have kept him in as vet said he was full of them,I did phone the owners and they said to have him PTS as was"nt prepared for big vet bill,but he is only 6 months old he only had a tiny hutch never came out,brought on a whim from Pet at Home,vet is not sure if he will pull through I know I should have done what the owner said but I could"nt


OMG I really can't believe some people hope they don't go out & get another one after all that, good on you for standing up to them
Fingers crossed the little guy makes it


----------



## blue butterfly (Jan 3, 2010)

I am so glad you were asked to look after the rabbit because if you weren't then that poor little baby would have died a slow and painful death from the flystrike 
So well done you for saving his life.

I really hope that bunny never gets put back with it's owners coz they obviously don't care about him one bit.


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Poor, poor little bunny. It makes me sick hearing how some people treat their buns.  What a good job they went on holiday and you were there to step in. Good on you! Keeping fingers crossed bunny makes it, and makes it to a happier home


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

That's so fantastic that you were taking care of the little guy when this happened. I think you deserve a medal for taking him to the vet and paying the bill. I will be praying that he pulls through. Definitely burn that hutch so they won't be tempted ever again to get another rabbit. I hope that he gets a brand new loving home through all of this. x


----------



## Jay-Nitro (Jan 22, 2010)

it knocks you sick the way some people treat not just rabbits but all animals, and 2 think its common place......cant understand it


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Well done on your quick kind hearted actions.

I presume this means you have gained a rabbit pet then? Please DONT let the previous owners have him back if he pulls through, that would be worse than the initial suffering of fly strike!


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Aw the poor little bun! Well done you for taking him to the vets and getting him seen to. He definalty would be dead if you hadn't stepped in. I can't believe the owners were so quick to say have him PTS 

Some people really shouldn't be allowed to keep animals. Well done you though, its nice to know that some people will go out of their way for an animal in need  you definately deserve a medal


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Any news how the bunny is today?


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Any news how the bunny is today?


Hiya just been to vets to pick him up he has a bald bum got cream to put onto his sores and he has to go back tomorrow,we are keeping him indoors in one of the dog crates,he will be going to a new home but want to make sure he"s ok first but want to move him before they get back from holiday (as he"s been PTS )roll on next pay day just used this weeks money at vets:lol:thanks everyone for your advise and concern Suexx


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

suewhite said:


> Hiya just been to vets to pick him up he has a bald bum got cream to put onto his sores and he has to go back tomorrow,we are keeping him indoors in one of the dog crates,he will be going to a new home but want to make sure he"s ok first but want to move him before they get back from holiday (as he"s been PTS )roll on next pay day just used this weeks money at vets:lol:thanks everyone for your advise and concern Suexx


Yay! I'm so glad he's recovering & will go to a loving home


----------



## Jay-Nitro (Jan 22, 2010)

the poor lil fella...they dont ask for this do they, some people need a good slapping!!!!


question about fly strike though and it may sound silly, is it just domestic rabbits that suffer or is it really comon in the wild 2?


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Jay-Nitro said:


> the poor lil fella...they dont ask for this do they, some people need a good slapping!!!!
> 
> question about fly strike though and it may sound silly, is it just domestic rabbits that suffer or is it really comon in the wild 2?


I know that sheep can get it so would think wild rabbits could suffer,it"s the worst thing I"ve ever seen


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Jay-Nitro said:


> the poor lil fella...they dont ask for this do they, some people need a good slapping!!!!
> 
> question about fly strike though and it may sound silly, is it just domestic rabbits that suffer or is it really comon in the wild 2?


I imagine because they don't really soil their burrows that its uncommon, it probably occurs more in domestic buns as they have to live in such a close proximity to their toileting area


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

What a brilliant person you are for not letting them know he is still alive. Glad the bun had you there x


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

This has made my day to know that he pulled through and is going to move onto a new pad and a new family who will, hopefully, spoil him and love him. Well done!!


----------



## lauz_1982 (Dec 14, 2009)

Oh Sue I'm so glad they asked you to look after him. At the same time though I'm surprised they bothered to think about him as it seems he's low on their priority list. Poor little soul would have died a horrible and painful death if you hadn't went in and taken him to the vet. Have you explained to the vet that he's your neighbours rabbit? They should send them an unitemised bill covering treatment for the rabbit. For all they know it could be the cost of having him PTS? I hope he lives a long and happy life in a new and loving home.

Laura


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

im so pleased he has pulled through, you really are avery special person to save the poor rabbit


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

lauz_1982 said:


> Have you explained to the vet that he's your neighbours rabbit? They should send them an unitemised bill covering treatment for the rabbit. For all they know it could be the cost of having him PTS?


That's a very good idea! You might get something back this way 

Well done again on saving this rabbit, you've done an extremely good thing and I'm sure some good karma will follow


----------



## Chassi (Jun 22, 2010)

Not surprising in this weather and those conditions! Well done for doing the considerate thing, though I'm sorry you have to foot the bill. Poor little bun.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Well done you for helping out the poor little bun  Glad he has pulled through. It cost me £72 to have my rabbit PTS and cremated so bill them for the cost of that anyway, and the consult, at least you will get some back.

Whats the little buns name?

*Heidi*


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

hows the little guy today?  x


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> hows the little guy today?  x


Hiya been back to the vets today and he is pleased with him gave him an injection and I"ve got to carry on treating him with the cream,at the moment I"ve let him out in the garden to stretch his legs,hope to move him to his new home end of next week before they come back,we burnt the hutch last night :thumbup:Suexx


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

suewhite said:


> Hiya been back to the vets today and he is pleased with him gave him an injection and I"ve got to carry on treating him with the cream,at the moment I"ve let him out in the garden to stretch his legs,hope to move him to his new home end of next week before they come back,we burnt the hutch last night :thumbup:Suexx


Brilliant news! :thumbup: Any pictures of the little fellow?  x


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> Well done you for helping out the poor little bun  Glad he has pulled through. It cost me £72 to have my rabbit PTS and cremated so bill them for the cost of that anyway, and the consult, at least you will get some back.
> 
> Whats the little buns name?
> 
> *Heidi*


Thats handy to know although sorry about your rabbit,they never gave him a name but he is a lop eared rabbit so I call him Loppy Suexx


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

in a way this flystrike is the best thing that could have happened to him. If it had never happened he'd still be living with them. 

Always nice to hear when a bun is escaping a miserable home and going to a lovely one :thumbup:

I agree, bill them for the cost of the consult, PTS and cremation - ask your vet what that would cost to be on the safe side.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

It cost me £116 for Daisy to be PTS and cremated, that was with having her ashes back in a scattering box though. It would vary from vet to vet so I would ask the vet how much they charge and ask the vet to send the bill for the amount to them plus the consultation you had before having him "pts" .


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

Kammie said:


> ask the vet to send the bill for the amount to them plus the consultation you had before having him "pts" .


I don't think the vet could send a bill for something which was never carried out. They definitely wouldn't do it without an explanation so you'd also probably have to explain that you went against the owners wishes which, stupidly, I don't think is legal.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm sure in this instance if you explained to your vet they would be more than willing to send a bill to these rancid people. 

Sue you have done such a wonderful thing saving this poor mites life. Thank you so much for having a heart. It would be lovely to see a pic but I wouldnt risk showing his face alive 

Please let us know when he gets his perfect forever home.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

BattleKat said:


> I don't think the vet could send a bill for something which was never carried out. They definitely wouldn't do it without an explanation so you'd also probably have to explain that you went against the owners wishes which, stupidly,* I don't think is legal*.


Sadly correct.. they are seen as 'property'


----------



## gypsybitch (Aug 6, 2010)

you offereing to look after the rabbit shows that they dont care or they would of asked you, well done to you for going against the so called owners wishes, hope the little fela gets a great home with loads of room to roam so he can keep his toilet well away from his home just to be on the safe side.:thumbup:


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

BattleKat said:


> I don't think the vet could send a bill for something which was never carried out. They definitely wouldn't do it without an explanation so you'd also probably have to explain that you went against the owners wishes which, stupidly, I don't think is legal.


Thanks it would be easy to jump in feet first and I do think I would get into trouble or maybe have to let them have him back so will just ask for £38 for the consulation I have just worked it out and I have spent £198I know my vet would only give a bill for what they did not what I ask them to say suppose thats only right.I do have some photos of him before and after but will wait a while before I post themat the moment he"s stretched out in his crate after a good run round the garden and his dinner,will rehome him next week as getting a bit to attached to him


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

I think you should definitely ask for the money for the PTS at least, otherwise it may look a little suspicious. If I were the owners I'd certainly be curious why you asked for the consult fee back but not the PTS fee. 
I'd ask for the cremation fee as well just to try to get back some of what you had to spend - tell them you didn't think they'd want the ashes so asked the vet to dispose of them.

You've done a brilliant thing! I think you should keep him haha


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

BattleKat said:


> I think you should definitely ask for the money for the PTS at least, otherwise it may look a little suspicious. If I were the owners I'd certainly be curious why you asked for the consult fee back but not the PTS fee.
> I'd ask for the cremation fee as well just to try to get back some of what you had to spend - tell them you didn't think they'd want the ashes so asked the vet to dispose of them.
> 
> You've done a brilliant thing! I think you should keep him haha


Thanks I"ll have to get my figures right yes PTS fee as well,love to keep him but they would know it was there rabbit and I would be found out:scared:


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Do you have a new home for him? If not what area (roughly) are you in so maybe we can help x


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

frags said:


> Do you have a new home for him? If not what area (roughly) are you in so maybe we can help x


Thanks Frags,he is being rehomed with a friend who rescues rabbits and she is a vet nurse so will continue his treatment she wont rehome him but keep him as I will be able to see him and she thinks he"s had enough of what humans can do to animals,the place she has is stunning a real rabbit paradise:thumbup:


----------

